# Dwarf puffers and rock shrimp



## MartinW (Mar 22, 2006)

I recently saw some really cool rock shrimp at Big Al's. They look like giant shrimp, or small lobsters. Does anyone know if they'll go well in a 20g with some dwarf puffers, an african dwarf frog, some kuhli loaches, and some otos?

Martin


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

It is always a toss up when you keep shrimp with puffers, but being that they are a larger species of shrimp I doubt the dwarf puffer could/would do much damage even if they really tried.

Try one as a test..


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The only time that I'd worry is after the shrimp moults. They are quite soft and at their most vulnerable. Having lost of hiding spots for them to harden up is one thing but in a 20gal with a few dwarf puffers...it's iffy, IMHO.

Not an easy decision to make.

HTH


----------

